# Grinding a Nib



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 19, 2007)

I have read this term on a few FP sites, not sure what that means, any thoughts please

Thanks


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 19, 2007)

Jim,

It's the process of reshaping the tip of the nib for your various sizes and styles - bold, fine, italic, etc. Some use the term meaning, to "condition" or "smooth out" an existing style. People use sand stones, wet grinding, sanding, and even Micromesh. Anthony Turchetta has written on it a few times and can be found doing at search of the site. Hope this helps.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is a web site that is very helpful  

http://www.marcuslink.com/pens/nibs.html


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 19, 2007)

Jim - rather than give you a brief and unsatisfactory answer, go to http://www.richardspens.com/ and click on the Repair and Restoration menu item.  Richard's site is one of the best I've seen on all things fountain pen.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 21, 2007)

Grinding a Nib -  Accidently putting the wrong end of the pen in your mouth. Grinding, gnashing of teeth. A mistake you only make once or twice.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

I have a much better idea now Thank You, and Anthony my wife is a Dental Hygenist, she warned me about the nib confussion[)]


----------

